# ***Grand Seiko Diver Picture Thread***



## jdmfetish

Hello
If you have a GS Diver Post Up


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Smyth

Can I play.........:-!


----------



## seikomatic




----------



## ten13th

jdmfetish said:


> Hello
> If you have a GS Diver Post Up


Which one do you like better, and why? I know this is like picking a favorite amongst your children.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## jdmfetish

seikomatic said:


>


love it man, good to know you use it, unlike your friend you mentioned who has trouble wearing a new watch, so he safe queens them

those are beautiful , use them in good health


----------



## jdmfetish

ten13th said:


> Which one do you like better, and why? I know this is like picking a favorite amongst your children.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I truthfully don't have that answer, at 1st glance so similar, looking deeper SO DIFFERENT!
They both bring different qualities to the table , its neck and neck thus far.

Thank you


----------



## Dkowl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

Dkowl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome , I saw that watch on Isofrane , it worked especially well.


----------



## Dkowl

jdmfetish said:


> Looks awesome , I saw that watch on Isofrane , it worked especially well.


Thanks 

I got the hirsch extreme because I felt the isofrane looked a bit bland

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john freddrick

jdmfetish said:


> Hello
> If you have a GS Diver Post Up


What can I say...... magnificent


----------



## jdmfetish

john freddrick said:


> What can I say...... magnificent


Appreciated, it was a long time in the making to arrive here. I did exhaust nearly all the available manufactures out there, over many years. Just need a black dial 40 mm high beat and I will be complete. Tax Refund?

Thanks !


----------



## davudvl

Are there any difference between these two other than the dial color?


----------



## jdmfetish

davudvl said:


> Are there any difference between these two other than the dial color?


The clasp , & possibly the spring bars are the same.
Everything else is different.

Thank you


----------



## FatTuesday

Happy New Year!


----------



## FatTuesday

Dad & daughter divers...


----------



## ten13th

jdmfetish said:


> The clasp is the same.
> The case back, spring bars, & chapter ring may be the same.
> Everything else is different.
> 
> Thank you


Too funny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

Father / son divers...


----------



## jdmfetish

FatTuesday said:


> Dad & daughter divers...
> 
> View attachment 6506490


Lovely, Seiko fanatic in training LOL .

Nice !


----------



## jdmfetish

FatTuesday said:


> Father / son divers...
> 
> View attachment 6515866


Keeping it in the family , great job.


----------



## mapotofu

Just received this one.


----------



## kamonjj

I'm honored to play ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland

Nobody else rocking the LE?


----------



## jdmfetish

estrickland said:


> Nobody else rocking the LE?
> View attachment 6896810
> 
> View attachment 6896794
> 
> View attachment 6896778
> 
> View attachment 6896818
> 
> View attachment 6896826
> 
> View attachment 6896786
> 
> View attachment 6896802


that has a lovely blue hue

shes a peach !

enjoy


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## kamonjj

jdmfetish said:


>


Looks great. I have the same one inbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## Watchdelight

estrickland said:


> Nobody else rocking the LE?
> 
> View attachment 6896794
> 
> 
> View attachment 6896802


Stunning photos of the GS - beautiful watch


----------



## jdmfetish

kamonjj said:


> Looks great. I have the same one inbound
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it will offer something much different than the SBGA diver 
you will love it

congrats , is it a white dial ?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

What do you guys find the power reserve is like on the SDs?


----------



## jdmfetish

LordBrettSinclair said:


> What do you guys find the power reserve is like on the SDs?


nearly 75 hours


----------



## kamonjj

jdmfetish said:


> it will offer something much different than the SBGA diver
> you will love it
> 
> congrats , is it a white dial ?


I wish! its the black. I'm hoping that I like it enough to flip it for the white. I'm not normally a no date guy, so it is unchartered territory for me.


----------



## jdmfetish

kamonjj said:


> I wish! its the black. I'm hoping that I like it enough to flip it for the white. I'm not normally a no date guy, so it is unchartered territory for me.


that is actually one of the things it offers you that the SBGA does not, Ultra Clean Dial , 3 o'clock plot

it has a more tool / less jewelry feel, and a shorter case height

along with grab and go feature , lastly its dead on accurate

not to say I don't love my SBGA , I do


----------



## Dragonutity

mapotofu said:


> Just received this one.


Congratz; Wear it in good health!


----------



## kamonjj

My latest edition on a nato strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

kamonjj said:


> My latest edition on a nato strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


signature update needed !

use it good health she's a peach !


----------



## kamonjj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

Friday is for Divers


----------



## ahonobaka

Bumping this thread up as I'm planning on either SBGA029 or SBGA031 in the near future, though I've yet to try them on in person. I suspect I'll like the SS over the Titanium as it has a more "Seiko" look to it, and the SS is a bit lighter in color. I do wonder why Seiko doesn't keep the 4o'clock crown on the GS divers though? For the next iteration, I'd love to see maybe a smaller case, ceramic bezel, updated clasp, and 4 o'clock crown....Hopefully not too much to ask for?


----------



## Lomez

JDMfetis and Kamonjj, what are your wrists sizes and flats?


----------



## Mkart31

Very nice watches!


----------



## serve 1st

very very nice ! definitely on my grail list- great catch. Wear it well !



estrickland said:


> Nobody else rocking the LE?
> View attachment 6896810
> 
> View attachment 6896794
> 
> View attachment 6896778
> 
> View attachment 6896818
> 
> View attachment 6896826
> 
> View attachment 6896786
> 
> View attachment 6896802


----------



## slow_mo

Here's mine!


----------



## T1meout

Link to 2017 Grand Seiko diver. Sadly it's a disaster.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/grand-seiko-basel-2017-a-4160074-2.html#post39963210


----------



## Dkowl

Just got these and experimenting, for what it's worth.

Shark mesh is very comfortable but a pain to size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtj29

Dkowl said:


> Just got these and experimenting, for what it's worth.
> 
> Shark mesh is very comfortable but a pain to size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Where did you get the mesh?


----------



## Dkowl

kurtj29 said:


> Nice! Where did you get the mesh?


Got it on eBay. Silly me cut one extra link and now it's a little snug...

Gonna try and put the GS ratchet clasp on it... another experiment for another day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Still prefer mine on rubber.

Hoping and wishing that some new Grand Seiko branded buckle and rubber are available soon...... seeing as how they are making some for the new diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

isis07734 said:


> JDMfetis and Kamonjj, what are your wrists sizes and flats?


7.5" wrist size


----------



## jdmfetish

T1meout said:


> Link to 2017 Grand Seiko diver. Sadly it's a disaster.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/grand-seiko-basel-2017-a-4160074-2.html#post39963210


i like the GS script under the 12 plot, the high beat, the case work, its not a disaster IMHO


----------



## ahonobaka

Does anyone have any images of the SBGA229 or SBGA231 other than the ones from Topper's Post (https://www.facebook.com/pg/TopperFineJewelers/photos/?tab=album&album_id=10154252957362854)? Will be deciding between logos the next few months but am leaning towards the "SEIKO" original, not to beat the deadest horse


----------



## doublevalley

Celebrating my SBGA029 unboxing...


----------



## ahonobaka

Eating my words, but damn these are looking good with the new dial...I guess I'll have to get one with the current dial, and another with the new? ;D







SBGA229 looks good I think given the all white font.









I was on the fence with the SBGA231 but admittedly it has grown on me; I may still get the golden "Seiko" 031 version, and save up for a 229 "beater". Call me crazy but this has remained my favorite modern diver of all...


----------



## TightLines612

Personally I prefer the new dial of the SBGA229. 

Anyone see photos of the SBGX315 (previous SBGX115) yet?


----------



## ahonobaka

^I've been on the hunt for them as well and will certainly post anything I come across. I've done a complete 180 the past few days and am starting to prefer the new dials as well...Even the snowflake was looking unnatural when I saw the original dial! What magic is this...


----------



## matthew P

I personally am used to dress watches looking top heavy with text and divers looking bottom heavy with text so on the GS divers they look a little dressier now to me. I find that the asymmetry now is taking the biggest getting used to as it's more apparent on the less cluttered/ more open dial. 
I can see why people may prefer either version. I always felt like the gold text jumps out at you more so the 31 version will take the most getting used to for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^Agreed that the gold on the 031 at top and bottom feels more balanced, or at least has more pop. The GS at top on the 229 looks great though! I suspect the new dial may also look good on the quartz divers, but time will tell...


----------



## oldskoolbiker

Just got a 031. Picked up the last one with the old "SEIKO" logo before the new model with the new "Grand Seiko" logo.


----------



## matthew P

Old school









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Too many blacks. Here's a white.


----------



## ahonobaka

Some more video/images of the new Hi Beat diver on wrist:

VIDEO: 4 of the biggest Grand Seikos released at Baselworld 2017 - Time and Tide Watches


----------



## Cobia

ahonobaka said:


> Eating my words, but damn these are looking good with the new dial...I guess I'll have to get one with the current dial, and another with the new? ;D
> View attachment 11360546
> 
> SBGA229 looks good I think given the all white font.
> 
> View attachment 11360578
> 
> 
> I was on the fence with the SBGA231 but admittedly it has grown on me; I may still get the golden "Seiko" 031 version, and save up for a 229 "beater". Call me crazy but this has remained my favorite modern diver of all...


Agree mate, the new dial smacks it out of the park, it looks slick.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Of course, I buckled down and ended up getting an 031 

More hands on at aBlogtoWatch with the Hi Beat:
Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 36000 Professional 600m Diver's SBGH255 Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## myrr

I've a "new old stock" 031 on the way as well ha the prices cannot be beat at the moment!


----------



## Watchnut12

Is it true that the old stock GS are going for 50% off MSRP?



myrr said:


> I've a "new old stock" 031 on the way as well ha the prices cannot be beat at the moment!


----------



## myrr

Can't discuss pricing here but I'm a happy customer.


----------



## ahonobaka

...And the proverbial eagle has landed! Very glad to officially join the GS club, and this may be a faux pas, but this "first Grand Seiko" for me, definitely won't be my last!


----------



## L84AD8

ahonobaka said:


> ...And the proverbial eagle has landed! Very glad to officially join the GS club, and this may be a faux pas, but this "first Grand Seiko" for me, definitely won't be my last!


Congrats, it's a beauty!! b-) :-!


----------



## ahonobaka

Can't find the thread where someone asked for pictures of the SBGX115/117 with new dials, but I got word that this WON'T be happening, and only for these specific two models. That said, the model is still marked as "active" and NOT "discontinued", but who's to say that won't be happening down the line...It sure seems like it, and I do wonder if GS is planning a new quartz diver, or if the 115/117 were just not that popular? Unfortunately this uncertainty only makes me want either model more...


----------



## JustinL582

That one with the white face is so damn good looking dude


----------



## myrr

It's the love of that quartz that pushed me towards the SD. They compliment each other quite well


----------



## jdmfetish

myrr said:


> It's the love of that quartz that pushed me towards the SD. They compliment each other quite well
> View attachment 11593250
> View attachment 11593266


good combo


----------



## Gerry.GEG

New to me.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

Need to get this in natural light and try to do the watch justice via photos, but needless to say, I'm over the moon (took delivery today)...








Having finally had this in person/in-hand, I honestly forgot the bezel font was even "controversial"...It just looks so natural and balanced in a way that somehow doesn't come across in photos. If anyone was on the fence, jump over it, you will not be disappointed. If you can get your hands on one anymore, that is!

Quick question: Has anyone ever adjusted size via the micro adjust clasp pins/screws? I'd like to take it in two holes tighter on the clasp, but didn't want to poke around without knowing what I'm getting myself in to, and too impatient to get to the AD!


----------



## spaceman

Beautiful piece. More and more I want to flip my MM300 for this.



ahonobaka said:


> Need to get this in natural light and try to do the watch justice via photos, but needless to say, I'm over the moon (took delivery today)...
> View attachment 11723226
> 
> 
> Having finally had this in person/in-hand, I honestly forgot the bezel font was even "controversial"...It just looks so natural and balanced in a way that somehow doesn't come across in photos. If anyone was on the fence, jump over it, you will not be disappointed. If you can get your hands on one anymore, that is!
> 
> Quick question: Has anyone ever adjusted size via the micro adjust clasp pins/screws? I'd like to take it in two holes tighter on the clasp, but didn't want to poke around without knowing what I'm getting myself in to, and too impatient to get to the AD!


----------



## ahonobaka

^Scratch that question on the clasp; I stuck a toothpick in and figured it out lol

As far as the MM300 vs. SBGX115/117, I was in the same boat. Having tasted the GS kool-aid though with my SBGA031, there's truly no going back and I ended up with the SBGX before it's likely eventual discontinuation. It's as simple as GS > Prospex, heritage of the MM300 be damned


----------



## jdmfetish

x 2 i flipped my mm sbdx001 for the sbgx117


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TightLines612

Ahonobaka - fantastic pickup. These are really wonderful watches in person. I'm personally a pretty big fan of the bezel font.


----------



## myrr

+1 In the flesh the Quartz diver's font is quite nice. It's the problem w/ closeup forum pics. The actual bezel isn't 5 inches across


----------



## ahonobaka

myrr said:


> +1 In the flesh the Quartz diver's font is quite nice. It's the problem w/ closeup forum pics. The actual bezel isn't 5 inches across


On wrist:








Sorry, the upload rotated the image...???


----------



## NorthWatch

Looks nice!

Mine should be in mail over the weekend.


Luckily, I got one before they sold out. And I sent emails across the globe!


----------



## slow_mo

Here's mine!


----------



## NorthWatch

I also wonder, if anybody has taken the Quartz divers, actually diving and seen if the Bezel has a purpose?

In real life, the bezel does not really bother me! In photos it looks a bit out of place.

But, underwater.. how does it look? Knowing Seiko they may be on to something...


----------



## spaceman

May I ask what the lug width of the quartz diver is?

Oh and for me, the bezel doesn't look any bit out of place. Looks like it adds appeal to the quartz divers.


----------



## L84AD8

spaceman said:


> May I ask what the lug width of the quartz diver is?


22mm...



spaceman said:


> Oh and for me, the bezel doesn't look any bit out of place. Looks like it adds appeal to the quartz divers.


Totally agree, I love it in person, gives it a clean contemporary look, not just another me-too Swiss look alike..b-)


----------



## faiz31887

My favorite watch that has ever been available has been the Planet Ocean for a very long time. Then one day I went into a shop in Chicago that happened to have an SBGA029. Made my Planet Ocean look and feel like crap.

If the SBGX115 was auto or spring drive, I would buy it in a minute. I want a Grand Seiko without a date or PR indicator.


----------



## Toshk

slow_mo said:


> Here's mine!


Nice one. Do you know the spring bars thickness! Are they standard fat or thinner?


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

Toshk said:


> Do you know the spring bars thickness! Are they standard fat or thinner?


For both SBGX and SBGA divers normal Seiko fat-bars like in all other Seiko divers, SKX, Turtle, MM etc... HTH.. b-)


----------



## aalin13

matthew P said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All your excellent photos of the GS SD Diver has me thinking about following your footsteps and trading the MM300 and Darth for one as well...


----------



## matthew P

aalin13 said:


> All your excellent photos of the GS SD Diver has me thinking about following your footsteps and trading the MM300 and Darth for one as well...


want me to talk you into it or out of it?


----------



## aalin13

matthew P said:


> want me to talk you into it or out of it?


Let me dwell upon it some more, but keep up the great photos :-!


----------



## Toshk

L84AD8 said:


> For both SBGX and SBGA divers normal Seiko fat-bars like in all other Seiko divers, SKX, Turtle, MM etc... HTH.. b-)


Thanks.


----------



## mho_london

slow_mo said:


> Too many blacks. Here's a white.


Damn that looks so good! Which model is that? Is it still available?


----------



## T1meout

mho_london said:


> Damn that looks so good! Which model is that? Is it still available?


That depends on which country you reside in.


----------



## slow_mo

mho_london said:


> Damn that looks so good! Which model is that? Is it still available?


SBGX115. Not sure if it's still available.


----------



## ahonobaka

On the wrist as always









Was also lucky to handle the new dial SBGA229









Gotta say, I NEED one of these new dials FAST...


----------



## mdogg

Ugh I should not have seen this thread. Now I think I have to have the SBGX117.... but I really don't see the need to have the 117 and the 029 and the MM300 on top of that..... Seems a little too redundant for me personally (many may disagree).


----------



## slow_mo

mdogg said:


> Ugh I should not have seen this thread. Now I think I have to have the SBGX117.... but I really don't see the need to have the 117 and the 029 and the MM300 on top of that..... Seems a little too redundant for me personally (many may disagree).


Too many black dials. Get the white 115!


----------



## mdogg

slow_mo said:


> Too many black dials. Get the white 115!


For some reason, I'm not a huge fan of that combo. The white dial and black bezel reminds me of the Tag Formula a little too much for some reason. I know it's not quite the same since I think the entire Tag bezel is black (not just the insert - it might even be 1 piece).

I'm a huge fan of the white dial itself, though. If they had the white dial with stainless bezel/insert that would look really nice and I'd probably be all over that.


----------



## matthew P

mdogg said:


> Ugh I should not have seen this thread. Now I think I have to have the SBGX117.... but I really don't see the need to have the 117 and the 029 and the MM300 on top of that..... Seems a little too redundant for me personally (many may disagree).


If you can manage an "on wrist side by side" visit to an AD I imagine you'd be able to make your decision pretty quick ....... rather different in the hand IMO.
Of course picking one up used and owning them all for a month before you sell off the least desirable ( after writing up the all inclusive comparison post ) would be the WUS way to go.:-!


----------



## mdogg

matthew P said:


> If you can manage an "on wrist side by side" visit to an AD I imagine you'd be able to make your decision pretty quick ....... rather different in the hand IMO.
> *Of course picking one up used and owning them all for a month before you sell off the least desirable ( after writing up the all inclusive comparison post ) would be the WUS way to go.*:-!


I'm sure the "WUS way to go" also includes setting an email alert for the 117..... which may or may not have already been done.....

Now I see why my wife says I waste too much time on forums talking to my internet friends (was mostly cars before watches).


----------



## seiko6

Here's mine, on a $9






canvas strap


----------



## slow_mo

mdogg said:


> For some reason, I'm not a huge fan of that combo. The white dial and black bezel reminds me of the Tag Formula a little too much for some reason. I know it's not quite the same since I think the entire Tag bezel is black (not just the insert - it might even be 1 piece).
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the white dial itself, though. If they had the white dial with stainless bezel/insert that would look really nice and I'd probably be all over that.


White dial with SS bezel looks a bit pale imo. Here's another pic to stir the emotions.


----------



## TightLines612

seiko6 said:


> Here's mine, on a $9
> View attachment 11952754
> canvas strap
> 
> View attachment 11952738
> View attachment 11952746


Canvas looks great. Who makes it?


----------



## elixxxer

Whoops, totally the wrong thread!


----------



## matthew P




----------



## TightLines612

Been after an SBGX115 and finally joined the club. Now the hunt for a good strap is on. Silicone or canvas... have to see what I can find.


----------



## ahonobaka

^Let me know what you find, thinking of doing a Crafter Blue or the stock SRP777 turtle rubber for my 117 personally!


----------



## slow_mo

ahonobaka said:


> ^Let me know what you find, thinking of doing a Crafter Blue or the stock SRP777 turtle rubber for my 117 personally!


Can the Crafter Blue fit the 115/117?


----------



## ahonobaka

^Was thinking of the universal strap specifically: https://www.crafterblue.com/universal-rubber-strap-cb01

Looks like someone beat me to the Turtle rubber, in case anyone was interested in seeing how it looks:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/5otty0


----------



## slow_mo

ahonobaka said:


> ^Was thinking of the universal strap specifically: https://www.crafterblue.com/universal-rubber-strap-cb01
> 
> Looks like someone beat me to the Turtle rubber, in case anyone was interested in seeing how it looks:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/5otty0


Was thinking if the 22mm curve end will fit the 115/117... anyone tried?

https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-skx-strap-cb05


----------



## TightLines612

Would love a CrafterBlue type fitted silicone strap for this watch. Would even settle for a good non fitted silicone but haven't found one I like. 

Will check out their universal strap.


----------



## matthew P

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## mdogg

Anyone with both SBGX and SBGA able to see if the 3-link bracelet fits the SBGA watch head exactly?


----------



## faiz31887

Just got this yesterday. It's awesome. Looks like my Planet Ocean isn't going to get any more wrist time.


----------



## DHPSU

not bad for a Friday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## TightLines612




----------



## Blue Note

Wore my SBGE001 GMT with sapphire bezel all week at work. After 7 days it was +2, Rolex's standard for one day.


----------



## jsohal

Just got my beater!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdog19

Some beater!


----------



## jsohal

jdog19 said:


> Some beater!


Haha. What I really meant was my everyday watch . Not going to go out and play sports or do yard work with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdog19

Had me worried for a second


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Wizard of Oz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortably numb

This thread really makes me want to go to the grand seiko boutique and try some of these on. I've been resisting for a while now, but I'm getting weaker...


----------



## T1meout

Comfortably numb said:


> This thread really makes me want to go to the grand seiko boutique and try some of these on. I've been resisting for a while now, but I'm getting weaker...


I dare you.


----------



## closeset

Cool! love this one



Blue Note said:


> Wore my SBGE001 GMT with sapphire bezel all week at work. After 7 days it was +2, Rolex's standard for one day.
> View attachment 12084538


----------



## jsohal

Comfortably numb said:


> This thread really makes me want to go to the grand seiko boutique and try some of these on. I've been resisting for a while now, but I'm getting weaker...


Just go in to try some on... not like you'll walk out with one... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Got my first Grand Seiko.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cauhauna

somehow, i just discovered Grand Seiko today.
It all started when I picked up an old quartz watch that I had in for repair at The Clock Doctor in Scottsdale, AZ.
As I was complaining about my Omega Seamaster 300 ceramic's +5s/day, the shop owner was showing me his Bulova Sea King, a quartz movement watch with Bulova's Precisionist movement inside. He said it gains +-10s/year. I didn't know quartz watches could have sweeping second hands, but it was by far the smoothest sweep I had ever seen.

Anyway, after researching the Sea King, I stumbled upon Seiko "spring drive" technology in a few watch reviews of the Bulova; intrigued, I delved further, and _three hours later_ I ended up here, having read every post in this 14 page thread.

I had been considering buying a Rolex Submariner 116610 in the future, but I think this might be the better choice. I LOVE the SBGA229; I kind of like the SBGA231.

Hopefully one day I can come back to this thread and post mine!


----------



## Biggles3

My new to me SBGE029, #99/100









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarUnderwood

pirelli7467 said:


> Got my first Grand Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. What's your wrist size and how does the 44mm width feel? Does it fit under and dress shirt cuff?


----------



## pirelli7467

SolarUnderwood said:


> Beautiful. What's your wrist size and how does the 44mm width feel? Does it fit under and dress shirt cuff?


My wrist is 7 3/4 inches. It would be a tight squeeze under a shirt cuff in my opinion, but it would work. The watch wears well and it's not nearly as heavy as I thought it would be. I would compare the size to my Tudor Pelagos LHD in house. It seems to wear about the same size, just a tad larger.

I haven't worn any of my other watches since it arrived. That is definitely saying something. Compared to the MM300 I had, this one is in a different class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

SolarUnderwood said:


> Beautiful. What's your wrist size and how does the 44mm width feel? Does it fit under and dress shirt cuff?


A side by side comparison of some of my watches for size reference.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asr53

The seiko diver spring drive beats them all.


----------



## closeset

very very beautiful!


Biggles3 said:


> My new to me SBGE029, #99/100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Old school








Modified bonetto rubber


----------



## TightLines612

Really enjoying my SBGX115


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## slow_mo

My divers...


----------



## SolarUnderwood

slow_mo said:


> My divers...


How would you compare the SLA017/SBDX019 to your Submariner in regard to price, quality, and finish?


----------



## slow_mo

I'm not a good reviewer. Just some straight forward answers. Doesn't look like a watch review anyway.

Watch Head
Quality and finish:
Both are equally great
Movement/accuracy:
Sub C (+1 spd)
SLA017 (+1 spd)
GS Quartz (+1s 6mth) 
Lume:
SLA017 is brighter but Sub C is "cooler"
Dial/Markers/Hands:
Subjective. I like both and they are different.

Bracelet
Sub C feels a lot more solid while SLA017 "rattles" a bit

Clasp
Sub C wins hands down with its Glidelock while I dislike the SLA017 clasp with folding diver extension as it tends to dig on my skin (that's why I changed it to the MM300 clasp)
The SLA017 clasp tends to rattle

Branding/Instant recognition
Sub C, considering the amount of money Rolex spends on advertisements

Overall feel
Sub C wins due to better overall feel (minus the branding part).

I'm a bracelet person hence the bracelet and clasp is rather important to me. Both are keepers as I like the build and design of the SLA017 and Sub C


----------



## zuiko

SBGA029, SLA017, SBEX001 (all GS in some way)

The 029 is the only GS I've seriously thought of moving on. Last time I was going to sell the watch dealer already had another second hand one for sale and I kept mine as I knew I wouldn't get the price I wanted for it. I love it in principle but it's just too uncomfortable to wear for me with its heft and embossed rear scraping my wrist bone when worn for longer than 8-10 hours.


----------



## SolarUnderwood

zuiko said:


> View attachment 12362483
> 
> SBGA029, SLA017, SBEX001 (all GS in some way)
> 
> The 029 is the only GS I've seriously thought of moving on. Last time I was going to sell the watch dealer already had another second hand one for sale and I kept mine as I knew I wouldn't get the price I wanted for it. I love it in principle but it's just too uncomfortable to wear for me with its heft and embossed rear scraping my wrist bone when worn for longer than 8-10 hours.


Beautiful collection. The 029 looks quite a bit larger than the SLA here.


----------



## rhariman

SBGH257


----------



## slow_mo

rhariman said:


> SBGH257
> View attachment 12364511


 great looking diver. Too bad for me that GS never make them smaller!


----------



## rhariman

slow_mo said:


> great looking diver. Too bad for me that GS never make them smaller!


Thanks slow_mo.
The first time I looked at its specs, I was skeptical about its gigantic size (46.9mm diameter x 17mm thickness). And I only have 6.75" wrist size. But after trying it on and looking at the mirror, I just fell in love.
Here is the side pic:


----------



## slow_mo

rhariman said:


> Thanks slow_mo.
> The first time I looked at its specs, I was skeptical about its gigantic size (46.9mm diameter x 17mm thickness). And I only have 6.75" wrist size. But after trying it on and looking at the mirror, I just fell in love.
> Here is the side pic:
> 
> View attachment 12365159


The thickest I can tank is probably 15mm!

Looks good on you! Enjoy!


----------



## rhariman

slow_mo said:


> The thickest I can tank is probably 15mm!
> 
> Looks good on you! Enjoy!


Thx. Yes, at this moment I'm enjoying this baby too much hahaha


----------



## aalin13

rhariman said:


> Thanks slow_mo.
> The first time I looked at its specs, I was skeptical about its gigantic size (46.9mm diameter x 17mm thickness). And I only have 6.75" wrist size. But after trying it on and looking at the mirror, I just fell in love.
> Here is the side pic:
> 
> View attachment 12365159


That looks amazing, I tried on a dummy unit back in April when I was in Japan, and thickness aside, the watch really isn't that big. The short lugs really help with wearing comfort.


----------



## rhariman

aalin13 said:


> That looks amazing, I tried on a dummy unit back in April when I was in Japan, and thickness aside, the watch really isn't that big. The short lugs really help with wearing comfort.


I think due to (almost) flat back surface, the watch doesn't wear that thick. 
And the comfort also comes from titanium material that makes it not so heavy.


----------



## berserkkw

SBGA031 reporting from Kuwait!


----------



## rhariman

berserkkw said:


> SBGA031 reporting from Kuwait!


Nice and looks sharp


----------



## vincentle7914

My first grand seiko quartz diver , and i really love it


----------



## matthew P

62masLE really does look like a very comfortable size....... wish the 029 was slightly smaller but it's ever so comfortable on rubber with its curved lugs.


----------



## faiz31887

Went to an AD today. Saw the 62MAS and the new dial GS. Saw other stuff too, but they're not the divers.


----------



## ahonobaka

Had the 031 and my camera out today, so I took some impromptu shots...
















Don't mind the date, this is in storage for the time being!


----------



## jdmfetish

matthew P said:


> 62masLE really does look like a very comfortable size....... wish the 029 was slightly smaller but it's ever so comfortable on rubber with its curved lugs.


get the sbgx117 size wise just what you want


----------



## matthew P

jdmfetish said:


> get the sbgx117 size wise just what you want


Agree, it's a fantastic size and I prefer the non pin striped bracelet. 
I prefer the look and sweep of the 029 and as a result I'll just live with mine on rubber, and the date for a daily wearer isn't a bad thing.


----------



## slow_mo

TGIF!


----------



## bkdc

I love this so much, I'm almost thinking about buying the stainless steel version to wear on a Isofrane strap.


----------



## ahonobaka

^:O Must...get...a new dial.... :X

In the meantime, my quartz:


----------



## slow_mo

Mine is white.


----------



## Archangel FX

*SBGA031 - I was able to find one of these at an AD in Maryland....... Love the watch!!!

*


----------



## matthew P




----------



## pirelli7467

Gave mine some wrist time today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rock121

matthew P said:


>


Where did you get that strap? Looks like a quality piece. These 029/229 are 22mm?


----------



## TightLines612

Strap seems like it may be a Bonetto on buckle instead of deployant. I often wear the deployant version on my SBGX115 and like it quite a bit. https://www.amazon.com/Bonetto-Cinturini-Black-Rubber-Model/dp/B00FIVIG7K

Anyone by chance have an update on whether the curved Crafter Blue straps fit the SBGX 115 / 117? Emailed them but never heard back.


----------



## slow_mo

TightLines612 said:


> Strap seems like it may be a Bonetto on buckle instead of deployant. I often wear the deployant version on my SBGX115 and like it quite a bit. https://www.amazon.com/Bonetto-Cinturini-Black-Rubber-Model/dp/B00FIVIG7K
> 
> Anyone by chance have an update on whether the curved Crafter Blue straps fit the SBGX 115 / 117? Emailed them but never heard back.


They replied my email sometime back. The curved ends do not fit the SBGX 115/117.


----------



## TightLines612

Great info - thanks.


----------



## matthew P

J-Rock121 said:


> Where did you get that strap? Looks like a quality piece. These 029/229 are 22mm?


Yes the 029/229 is 22mm

The strap is a bonetto that comes in 24mm but tapers down to 22mm just past the lugs. 
I bought the 24mm version, trimmed/ filed the lug end down to 22mm and turned it inside out to have the flat surface instead of the beveled edge..... it's a lot of effort that is t perfect but it's a significantly thicker version than the regular strap which is what I wanted. Stock buckle that I just flipped. 
No branding or any model numbers/ size info is on the rubber which was helpful .
Forgot the model number but here's the inside view.


----------



## Memcdowe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emale

Just picked up the white dial quartz diver to give company to my black dial quartz.


----------



## Memcdowe

emale said:


> Just picked up the white dial quartz diver to give company to my black dial quartz.


Very nice! I'm wearing mine now.  I hope GS does another white (textured, perhaps??) diver soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emale

Memcdowe said:


> Very nice! I'm wearing mine now.  I hope GS does another white (textured, perhaps??) diver soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also hope they bring out more quartz divers like the SBGX115 and SBGX117. Reasonable sizes that fit on most peoples wrists.

Can someone confirm if the quartz divers are no longer sold ?


----------



## jsohal

My AD noted they were discontinued.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rock121

matthew P said:


> J-Rock121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that strap? Looks like a quality piece. These 029/229 are 22mm?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 029/229 is 22mm
> 
> The strap is a bonetto that comes in 24mm but tapers down to 22mm just past the lugs.
> I bought the 24mm version, trimmed/ filed the lug end down to 22mm and turned it inside out to have the flat surface instead of the beveled edge..... it's a lot of effort that is t perfect but it's a significantly thicker version than the regular strap which is what I wanted. Stock buckle that I just flipped.
> No branding or any model numbers/ size info is on the rubber which was helpful .
> Forgot the model number but here's the inside view.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Matthew!


----------



## ahonobaka

jsohal said:


> My AD noted they were discontinued.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was in the market a few months ago, all I could garner was "not officially discontinued yet, but they aren't updating it with the new dial..." and presumably aren't making any more, so yup, discontinued in my book! This leads me to believe they're hopefully making a redesigned quartz diver, or at least they should, given the (perceived) demand. Give it a more traditional "Seiko" bezel font and it'd be an instant sell out IMO


----------



## Molle

SBGA031, SBGX115 and SBGH257 here.


----------



## jsohal

ahonobaka said:


> When I was in the market a few months ago, all I could garner was "not officially discontinued yet, but they aren't updating it with the new dial..." and presumably aren't making any more, so yup, discontinued in my book! This leads me to believe they're hopefully making a redesigned quartz diver, or at least they should, given the (perceived) demand. Give it a more traditional "Seiko" bezel font and it'd be an instant sell out IMO


We can only hope they make an updated GS quartz. Hopefully they don't make it Jumbotron sized though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

Molle said:


> SBGA031, SBGX115 and SBGH257 here.


What size is your wrist? Guess my real question is what is the width of your wrist.

And amazing collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

jsohal said:


> We can only hope they make an updated GS quartz. Hopefully they don't make it Jumbotron sized though...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Divers are key to Seiko and GS DNA; I don't think they'd want to go toooooo long without having one represented in a key movement like 9F (hopefully...and please don't remind me how long it took for them to make the GS SD Divers comparitvely lol)

@molle, ALL HAIL!!!!!!


----------



## Molle

jsohal said:


> What size is your wrist? Guess my real question is what is the width of your wrist.
> 
> And amazing collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roughly 18.5-19cm around and 6cm wide.


----------



## mho_london

Hard to get a photo that does it justice.


----------



## Rich-L

mho_london said:


> Hard to get a photo that does it justice.


I agree, mine landed this morning, has not lost a second, and looks fantastic! Just love it!


----------



## matthew P




----------



## Archangel FX




----------



## wesayhowdyhere




----------



## Archangel FX

wesayhowdyhere said:


>


A beautiful watch..... l'm a bit partial towards this model .. 

BTW- we say howdy here too..... and gig'em


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## matthew P

"More black" on black rubber?


----------



## Archangel FX

*A few more pix of the 031....

*


----------



## matthew P




----------



## SISL

What's people opinion of the 200m WR? Most dive watches with roughly similar prices advertise a higher WR.


----------



## CFK-OB

Seiko build their diver watches to ISO specifications, which is 200m. They only go above that for their professional series (Prospex / MarineMaster) watches. 200m is perfectly fine for air diving, which is what this watch was built for. If you want a GS diver with a higher depth rating (professional saturation diving), you can always look at the new professional diver watches which are 600m with a hi beat movement. They are a lot bigger and more expensive though.

Here's a couple of pictures of the 600m diver.


----------



## matthew P

jdelage said:


> What's people opinion of the 200m WR? Most dive watches with roughly similar prices advertise a higher WR.


I like the lack of HEV.... and I wouldn't want mine any thicker..... 
200 meters is more than enough for anything I will expose it too so I'm more than happy with the 200 rating


----------



## SISL

Fair enough, but presumably there's no absolute guaranty and a 300m rating would (?) mean a higher level of protection than a 200m one. Seiko's 300MM watch is rated 300m (as the name suggests...) and it's not a bigger watch I think.


----------



## CFK-OB

jdelage said:


> Fair enough, but presumably there's no absolute guaranty and a 300m rating would (?) mean a higher level of protection than a 200m one. Seiko's 300MM watch is rated 300m (as the name suggests...) and it's not a bigger watch I think.


There is an absolute guarantee. It's an ISO certified diver's watch that is guaranteed to be water resistant to 200m, subject to a manufacturing or wearer fault. This is an air diver watch which means it never needs to get near 200m anyway (normal air diving maximum limits vary, but generally range from 30 to 60m - PADI max out at 30m for instance). In addition, Seiko test every individual watch they produce that says diver's or professional on the dial to the rating of the particular watch. Finally, as shown by Seiko themselves, they over-engineer the watches anyway, which is why the two 1,000m Tunas they strapped to a deep dive submersible exceeded 3,000m before stopping.

Here's a link to the video showing this in case you haven't seen it before.


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

When it comes to swimming/ diving close to the surface I see no practical need for a 300m diver V a 200m diver. 
I chose the GS for the spring drive accuracy and the quality/ look of the design and build. 
I imagine that servicing/ maintaining the integrity/ condition of the seals will have a much greater impact on the water resistance of the watch in the long run.

With seiko/ GS I would wear a 200m watch with the same confidence as a 300m watch.










For me +two seconds per week accuracy and and a watch that is holding up incredibly well to daily wear ( FWIW those two silver spots at the 45 minute mark on the side of the bezel insert are a reflection, not a ding..... its holding up incredibly well and marks up much less than my MM300 bezel did after one year of solid daily wear ) makes up for any perceived shortcomings of the depth debate.

YMMV


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## das997

Have a drawer-full of NATOs for my SUMO, but now I have a GS (22mm vs 20mm). I was going to get a bunch of new NATOs, but I think the undersized straps look pretty good!


----------



## pirelli7467

Had this Seiko for about 7 months now. I have a problem... it keeps better time than all of my COSC certified watches. Pretty happy with this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Had this Seiko for about 7 months now. I have a problem... it keeps better time than all of my COSC certified watches. Pretty happy with this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

just joined the club with the peacock


----------



## CFK-OB

chriscentro said:


> just joined the club with the peacock


That's very disappointing. A brand new Grand Seiko and it just fell apart on you! I'd take that one back!

:-d

It's absolutely gorgeous and congrats on a fantastic watch. You may have posted it on the wrong thread though...


----------



## CFK-OB

Got to love the lume.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL

chriscentro said:


> just joined the club with the peacock


Lovely picture.


----------



## chriscentro

CFK-OB said:


> That's very disappointing. A brand new Grand Seiko and it just fell apart on you! I'd take that one back!
> 
> :-d
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous and congrats on a fantastic watch. You may have posted it on the wrong thread though...


haha, sorry about that, was too excited I think.


----------



## CFK-OB

chriscentro said:


> haha, sorry about that, was too excited I think.


 Very understandable with such a beautiful piece.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR

These are all fantastic....really gorgeous. Has GS ever made a diver smaller than 42mm?


----------



## matthew P

chriscentro said:


> just joined the club with the peacock


Strong.... lovely shot as usual.


----------



## daveswordfish

Joining in with mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P




----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncb

CFK-OB said:


> Got to love the lume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Is the blue lume different from the spring drive SBGA029/31/229/231?


----------



## Q-street

Got my grail 🙂


Love how the clasp works too. I adjust it very often


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Upon reflection, I do love this titanium beast!










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## ahonobaka

Bit of a #tbt but love the 029/031, they are my attainable grail and I’m glad/lucky to own them...Wish they’d discontinue this line and release a smaller version though!


----------



## CFK-OB

A poor man's diver really, but I suppose it will have to do...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

CFK-OB said:


> A poor man's diver really, but I suppose it will have to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Now that's the real poor man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Oops....wrong thread for obvious reasons










Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Quartz diver excellence










- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## Wound Up

Since I got my SBGH-255 last year, my other watches just sit in a drawer


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## S.L

SBGH257


----------



## ahonobaka

Damn I wish I had the wrist for that Hi Beat diver...You wear it well!


----------



## munichblue

This thread belongs back on the home page.🙂


----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Mozy24

pirelli7467 said:


> A side by side comparison of some of my watches for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of all four, I should probably want the Rolex, but I don't. Give me the GS!


----------

